# Dead E-mail Addresses



## CMF (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't know where to post this so here it is.

I wrote to the following two individuals who are identified as willing to answer questions about Marriott Imperial Palms on the review section and I received a "Permanent Failure: 550" "User Unknown" message. 

Maybe one of the moderators can look into this?

Allen Davis
Randy 

Charles


----------



## Spence (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.tug2.net/vollist.htm
is the list of who is responsible for what review section, you can email them directly


----------



## Dave M (Nov 7, 2005)

I have removed the e-mail addresses from your post, as listing such addresses invites spammers to harvest them!

Allen is currently registered for the BBS, but with a different e-mail address. I have sent him a message referencing this thread and inviting him to contact you.

There is no one currently registered for the BBS with Randy’s e-mail address. Also that address isn’t associated with anyone registered for the old BBS. Further, there is no one registered named Randy that seems to fit.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no practical way for review reps to ensure that e-mail addresses remain current.  If people change addresses, which happens quite regularly, you will get the message you mention.


----------



## JeffV (Nov 7, 2005)

When I was a review rep, I kept a file of email address submitted and by using a little program, I could send a standard message to all on the file and if I got a bounced email, I would delete them from the review page.  It took some time but was possible.


			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is no practical way for review reps to ensure that e-mail addresses remain current.  If people change addresses, which happens quite regularly, you will get the message you mention.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2005)

JeffV said:
			
		

> When I was a review rep, I kept a file of email address submitted and by using a little program, I could send a standard message to all on the file and if I got a bounced email, I would delete them from the review page.  It took some time but was possible.



Like I said, there is no *practical* way to ensure e-mail addresses stay current.  If the practice described by JeffV had been in place for all areas from day 1 it would have worked, but that has apparently not been the norm.  To try to compile a list now would simply be far too time consuming.
The only way it might work would be if the programmer could create a query to extract all existing e-mail addresses; automatically generate an e-mail to each address and then also automatically delete those addresses which returned an error.  That would go part way to tidying things up. It could obviously not do anything about a situation where somebody had changed their active e-mail address and the old one was still live
I'll ask the question on the Reps board to see it such a solution would be an option.


----------

